# Fish Wrap



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm loosely calling it a Mediterranean wrap, whole wheat wrap with blue cheese spread, iceberg lettuce, sliced green olive, banana peppers and shredded cheese with hot tilapia sauteed in lemon butter and pepper. Didn't taste like I expected but was better than I thought it would be. Thought it was going to be bretty good.


If it wasn't 35 degrees outsie I would have gtilled it.


----------

